# CIFS not responsive

## friesia

I mount a folder shared in Windows 7 this way (line from fstab):

```
//ravelt/common /srv/ravelt cifs user=rondo%xxxx,uid=1000,gid=1002,file_mode=0644,dir_mode=0755,iocharset=utf8,noauto 0 0
```

PC with the shared folder is connected directly to this machine.

Listing files with ls is very slow, Dolphin hangs. Reading is very slow, too.

These are some error messages which appear in log:

```
Oct 12 00:53:17 melforce kernel: CIFS VFS: Unexpected lookup error -512

Oct 12 00:54:07 melforce kernel: CIFS VFS: Send error in FindClose = -9

Oct 12 00:54:30 melforce kernel: CIFS VFS: Send error in read = -512

Oct 12 00:54:30 melforce kernel: CIFS VFS: Send error in read = -512

```

Kernel 3.0.6. Are there any bugs related to this?

----------

